# Favorite Tasker Profiles



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I was hoping to start up a thread on peoples' favorite Tasker profiles, both common ones and ones you've home brewed. Watcha got?

I run the following on my Galaxy Nexus:

Fastcharge Toggle - tap the button to enable/disable fastcharge, toast notification says whether it's enabled or disabled (I just added this)
Bluetooth auto off - turns bluetooth off after 1 min of inactivity
Autosync cycle - turns autosync off and on at regular intervals to help save a little battery
Work - turns vibrate on, sound comes back on when I leave work
Home - turns wifi on, turns wifi off when I leave home
Hang up - hangs up on a call when I turn the phone face-down
GPS - turns GPS on only for apps that need it (e.g. Navigation)
Bluetooth On in Dock - turns Bluetooth on when I have my phone in my car and touch it to my NFC tag

I use the Secure Settings plugin for the Fastcharge Toggle and GPS profiles.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump. No one's using this?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish we could get a big thread going for profiles but it never works out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

^this, i've wanted one for set cpu users as well.


----------

